# Favorite Works of Schoenberg



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Mahlerian said:


> musicrom said:
> 
> 
> > I was very surprised by the fifth section of Pelleas und Melisande (Ein wenig bewegt). I haven't listened to anything else from that piece, but it was pretty good. *I was shocked that it was actually tonal.*
> ...


----------

